# Any thoughts on WD MY Book longevity?



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I added a 3TB WD My Book USB hard drive to my WD TV Live Plus media player last fall and it seems to be humming along quite smoothly. I have two other media players, an Iomega with a built in 1TB drive and the other, an Android TV box with a USB 1TB Seagate drive. I'm happy with the the performance of both hard drives but I like the form factor of the WD My book much better. I would like to replace the 1TB drive from the Android with another WD My Book and move the 1TB Seagate and plug it into the Iomega. What are your thoughts on the WD My Book?


----------



## Tony~M (Apr 24, 2013)

3dbinCanada said:


> I added a 3TB WD My Book USB hard drive to my WD TV Live Plus media player last fall and it seems to be humming along quite smoothly. I have two other media players, an Iomega with a built in 1TB drive and the other, an Android TV box with a USB 1TB Seagate drive. I'm happy with the the performance of both hard drives but I like the form factor of the WD My book much better. I would like to replace the 1TB drive from the Android with another WD My Book and move the 1TB Seagate and plug it into the Iomega. *What are your thoughts on the WD My Book*?


Hello,

Hope you are well.

Make sure you have a backup of what is on any WD MyBook or external raid. WD has always on hardware encryption, you can't turn it off, which will cause you to lose the data on the drive if there is a controller card failure in the drive enclosure. The hard drive would be fine, but you would not be able to retreive the data.

Reference:

https://community.wd.com/t/wd-my-book-duo-data-forever-lost-if-drive-enclosure-dies/6496

Just make sure you have a backup of these hardware encrypted volumes and you will be fine.

Later,

Tony


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I also have a WDTV Live and I much prefer the WD Desktop Elements drives over the WD My Books. I've been using an Elements for 4 years now and haven't had any issues.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

TheHills44060 said:


> I also have a WDTV Live and I much prefer the WD Desktop Elements drives over the WD My Books. I've been using an Elements for 4 years now and haven't had any issues.


Thanks for responding. I'm curious as to why you prefer the Elements over the My Book. They both have the same form factor and I don't see a difference.


----------

